# what do you like to eat?



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

I know we all probably stick to quite rigid diets and exercise routines, but I wondered what do you like to eat or drink if you are going to have a treat or an 'off day.'

I know i shouldnt but mine is a stuffed crust pizza.

Also how hard do you find it to stick with your routine? Is there anything that makes it hard to stick with it?

The problem I have is my girlfriend eats what ever she wants, one of them people who eat shit but, she still manages to stay a size 8.

Just Interested to know.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

When I have the ability to do a load of cardio I just don't crave shitty food and booze, I get more out of training than anything and just don't feel I wnat it at all. At the moment as I'm not doing much then I tend to get dragged into eating loads of crap, it's a nightmare really, I'm far from fit enough right now and when I do get on the Pizza or whatever then I notice straight away. My mrs pretty much eatsn what she likes but since she stopped lifting and doing yoga she's goignt o notice it catch up with her I'm sure!


----------



## rob (Jul 4, 2008)

my weight fluctuates constantly, i put on and lose at what seems like a matter of minutes. My mrs is tiny and eats whatever, doesnt change at all. I find it tough to stick to things but i manage, its not too bad, i would have to say when i cheat i dont turn to beer and all that, just a cheeky pizza, maybe a burger and chips, not Mcdonalds crap, real burgers. Ohhh yes.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I hate food.. I would be happy if i didnt have to think about food again. it's a pain.

Yrs ago. about 20 yrs ago, when i was living in France. I did all kind's of job's including being a labourer. Swinging a pick axe over my head for 8 hrs a day, in very hot weather into clay and sand stone. At this time i practically never ate. I would eat a bowel of suger puffs(lovely) in the morn. Then through out the day all i had to eat was a couple of slices of cream cheese and a baguette. Then i went back to my pad and drank wine untill i was in a coma( with friend's of course, on my own would be a little silly would it not). Then it would be off to st tropez for a little clubbing.. yes in a coma.

These day's i have to eat continually all day or i start to flake. When i was trying to keep my weight down all i seemed to do was put weight on . Now ive decided not fight it and go with the flow and put as much on as i can, through weight's and diet plus protein( thank's to marc for the protein).I have, as a result put a few pound's on but not a lot and im finding it difficult to get bigger. All the time im thinking about getting more food down my neck. I just cannot eat the amount that some of my mate's eat to put muscle on .

The sooner i can pop a little pill for food the better. Eating is hard work.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

I like a wide array of food. Theres good food in all sorts of styles, both simple and more high brow.

Fresh fish and seafood, lobster etc'

Good lean steak. Theres a place in Israel i can heatily recommend you called The Station. They have their own cows up the mountain and they are the ones they use at the restaurant, nice free rangers.

There are a couple of French salads. Duck gizzard salad and also a very potent goats cheese salad.

If you ever go to the middle east you can get some great REAL falafels, shuarma's and kebabs (nothing resembling in any shape or form what there is in europe im affraid...).

Venison, or just about any gamey meat.

Any good food realy!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

A bit of chocolate and some cheerios does me fine lol.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

When i were a lad( oh [email protected]# , ere he goes again).

When i were a lad. I was a good cook. I made a wicked bread and butter pudding in home economics class. I was about 14. My teacher told the following class about it. They were a yr older than me. A bunch of girls came to me afterwards telling me that they were very impressed.

I got me 3 girlies as a result of that pudding. At 14 yrs old... man that was a steep learning curve. They were very worldly . Oh those were the days.

Now i sit ere talking to you while lot scratchin and picking me nose. Times have certainly changed.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a food whore, i love food everything and anything except marzipan and coriander they should be banned from existence....

Favorite food at the moment is probably thai, there is a lovely restaraunt in Town (im going again at the weekend) called sapporo best restaraunt ever, the waiters cook everything in front of you, set fire to your table its great, in terms of a cheat meal though i'll eat anything Indian, pizza, steak mmmm, cake mmmm, and the occasional bag of wotsits...I love food


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

The answer to that is very simple for me. *BEN & JERRY'S CHOCOLATE BROWNIE ICE CREAM* Sensational stuff. Also a sucker for custard donuts and most cakes. Life's a struggle just now though as i'm cutting for a fight. :growl:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

man...that's fun reading - how come all of our women are tiny eat shit and in my gals case drinks beer, wine insert any alcoholic drink here...in large volume and stays at 7.5 stone !!!!!! crazy snizzel, 15% BMI and no exercise.

I eat strict and if I have something bad its normally a packet of cookies dipped in tea, although I am getting addicted to fanta (twist Summer fruits???) the one in the orange/red can basically...Spitfire I think protein powder and milk will be your cure - worked for me - although be careful if you decide to get really trim it can be a bugger (trust me)...also love hash browns (x6) and poached eggs (x4) on toast (x2) and my dream food is steak, salad and jacket spud - call me a cheapo but I love Wetherspoons and yes Sapporo rocks - still can't catch that egg in my chiefs hat tho.:laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I do actually like my protein shakes .. strange huh.

My fav food is thai. the bo thai in selly oak in brum . cant beat it.

I live on oats,

omelettes,

protein shakes,

pasta,

green tea,

quorn,

soya(yes i know qourn comes from soya... ithink),

sun dried tomato.

and it makes me...:growl::baffled::shocked::confused: :angry: :nooooo::sad:

Treat on a saturday night,

Pear cider(lovely, not too sweet)

Chocolate.

makes me feel:laugh::yes::happy::cool:  :rofl:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Something to do with child birth and "the change" in women i think? i'm no expert, just looking at my mother and friends mothers, soon as they have kids and or turn 40, bam they all turn to lisa tarbucks...

If i'm "quitting" as i like to label it, where i just lose control and eat whatever it is, usually on a saturday and the odd day during the week i'll eat an indian takeaway, usually chicken tikka madras/masala with chapati breads and pilau rice...


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

any other than a stir fry or fish is a treat. ha


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I whip together a mean Thai - would label it as good food tho even with half can of coconut milk in!!!! as my workmate pointed out recently -keeps ya regular:laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

paul said:


> *I know we all probably stick to quite rigid diets and exercise routines*, but I wondered what do you like to eat or drink if you are going to have a treat or an 'off day.'.


ummm no.

:laugh:


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

point proved about women. haha


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

paul 2 women 1:laugh:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

paul said:


> point proved about women. haha


And what would that be?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice to see there's a load of Thai food freaks on here, I live on the stuff my mrs makes 5 different types of thai soup, one of which is usually my evening meal at the mo (not ones packed with coconut milk though), very filling, loads of veg and protein in them ideal really.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> And what would that be?


oh no, im not going down this road. :laugh:

Thai food is amazing, i love the thai green curry.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

I really dont enjoy 'shit' food as much as 'good' food when Im in training, loving my homemade flapjacks after getting the recipe off here, makes me train harder an faster too so I get my munch on sooner haha, apart from that, also lovin ommeletes with a load of chopped veg an a tuna tomato mix spread on top, brown rice an fish mmmmm.

Oh and is it just me, does anyone else actually prefer brown foods rather than white or am I just weird? I get so many people commenting on me eating mingin brown rice an brown bread lol, Id much rather eat it than that white shit!


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

i prefer brown rice and bread. perhaps we are strange.

our fridge is funny at home, my side is brown bread,veg,eggs and diet red bull etc and below there is cheesecake,coke,etc.

life is hard.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

The 'white' stuff is the processed stuff, the 'brown' is the unprocessed, so it always makes the processed stuff taste andf feel like cardboard imo...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

White, rice, flour, sugar etc are killers for me, I stack on weight like it;s going out of fashion when I switch back to them, very easy to get back into the processed carb / sugar addiction thing, really, really bugs the crap out of me, when you stop eating it for a while your body stops craving it, it's breaking the habit in the first place that's the hard bit.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I would just like to say...SOUP... i thank you


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Also i would like mention sainsbury's organic seeded brown bread. Its a small sliced loaf. lovely with...SOUP...


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Try out pumpkin and yogurt soup. Its pretty killer. Dont know the recipe, but my sister in law once made a pretty astounding one!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Is this turning into a soup appreciation thread?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

yes marc.... SOOOUUUUPPPP.. pumpkin soup sounds very good..i had pumkin pie that is nice.. I also like butternut squash.. holy shit that stuff is good.roasted.hhhmmm. its a member of the tomato gang dont you know.:yes:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

paul said:


> oh no, im not going down this road. :laugh:


This is the second time I'm feeling lost in the past month. Am I losing it?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No i get lost a lot too, i got lost in my own house this morning and had to back track to bed for half an hour to calm down.

Whats going on with you Kunoichi? you've been quite of late, are you still in London?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

lol @ back track.

Yep, still in London and I'm afraid no big prospects of going anywhere else! eheh

Nothing big as of late, just training (skipped first session of physio today because I'm a loosah) trying to sort out my life (ie trying to find first job post-graduation) and managing calendar, which's going to be filled with events - the UFC weekend, the NFL** the weekend after (I have people flying over argh I love welcoming people but I suck at planning evenings, nevermind whole weekends) and so on.

Oh, and a big ass cold (on its 3rd week of annoying, noisy coughing)

Yeeep, life's just about... um... yeah.

On the thread, a couple of days ago I had candy floss for breakfast and I'm having fizzy candies right now.

Strict diets indeed 

** anyone else's going to the game on the 26th October in Wembley btw?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

marc said:


> No i get lost a lot too, i got lost in my own house this morning and had to back track to bed for half an hour to calm down.
> 
> Whats going on with you Kunoichi? you've been quite of late, are you still in London?


:happy::rofl:  :shocked::baffled:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> lol @ back track.
> 
> Yep, still in London and I'm afraid no big prospects of going anywhere else! eheh
> 
> ...


 Is that an american football thingy with men weasring motor bike helmets and their misses leggins.

The town im from is tamworth, oh yesh. They have got to a final of some american football thingy.


----------



## paul (Aug 27, 2008)

im going to the game at wembley. should be good.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Is that an american football thingy with men weasring motor bike helmets and their misses leggins.


ha ha good one.

I make fun of the sport too, it's kinda... ummm lemme try to get a good word, I'll get back to you on this one ;P

I watched the Dolphins vs. Giants when they came to London last year and I had people explaining the game to me and I still couldn't get it right.

This time I'm not leaving my seat til I figure out what in holy hell is happening on the field.

I'm not sure I really care for the game, it's mostly for the experience, I love hanging out with americans.


----------

